# Cost to clear land



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Several homes we've looked at have a large enough lot, but not enough yard for the kids. For estimate's sake, let's assume 1/4 acre needs clearing, heavily wooded, behind home, with leveling and stump grinding included. Not sure if those types of companies will top dress.

Is this enough info to give a estimate range +/-? Southwest MI area.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

cscott711 said:


> Several homes we've looked at have a large enough lot, but not enough yard for the kids. For estimate's sake, let's assume 1/4 acre needs clearing, heavily wooded, behind home, with leveling and stump grinding included. Not sure if those types of companies will top dress.
> 
> Is this enough info to give a estimate range +/-? Southwest MI area.


Call an excavating company and have them do it. Pull the stumps instead of grinding and you willhave a much nicer lot. They canhall your brush and leave you the logs if you want. They could do a quarter acre in a day and bring in top soil and level it out.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

2508speed said:


> Call an excavating company and have them do it. Pull the stumps instead of grinding and you willhave a much nicer lot. They canhall your brush and leave you the logs if you want. They could do a quarter acre in a day and bring in top soil and level it out.


Definitely the way to go. The lady down the road had 1 square acre cleared for a summer camp ground for her family visitors. Allot of trees, but not super thick. Local ex crew came in and plowed and pushed every tree over, root base and all with a couple of big front loader/back hoes. I remember it cost her only a couple of hundred $ and a few beers. About $600 if I remember correctly. They left everything where it dropped and she payed my son to cut and stack allot of it for some food and about $100 more. :lol:


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

A local independent guy would probably do it for $90:00an hour. He would estimate probably 8 hours. More money for the top soil fill and leveling, but I would think $2500.00 for a local contractor. Stump grinder guys get so much an inch. Very expensive and then you deal with the backfill and leveling.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Will those guys haul away the timber too or just pile it up for me to deal with? I really don't want to mess with it if I don't have to...maybe I just have to ask them.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

cscott711 said:


> Will those guys haul away the timber too or just pile it up for me to deal with? I really don't want to mess with it if I don't have to...maybe I just have to ask them.


That's the beauty of it. They will take everything if you want them to. Believe me! Idon't know how it is in S. Mi. I cleared and cut by myself and friends for months. I had to buy beer and food. Hire an excavator company. Do not, DO NOT! hire a tree trimmer with a stump grinder. Get estimates.You will be surprised at the difference. There is no given rate for tree work. Make sure they have insurance though. Lot's of guys out there with a chainsaw and beat up back hoe. Go with a reputable company.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Do not think that you can make money off the timber though. You need acreage to make money off timber.


----------

